# Supraspinatus



## amylis1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,

Im looking for a code for supraspinatus tendinopathy of shoulder, infraspinatus tendinopathy of shoulder.
The conversion from 9 to 10 is ; 840.6 to S4380XA, which we have some disagreements on.

Would appreciate comments!


Thank you


----------



## sxcoder1 (Apr 15, 2016)

We would code that to M75.8- and not an injury code.


----------



## AlanPechacek (Apr 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, ICD-10 does not really cover the problem of Tendonitis ("inflammation of the tendon") or Tendinopathy ("degeneration or wearing of the tendon," which could include partial or complete tearing) well at all.  I have seen in other Forums that Rotator Cuff "Tendonitis" has been coded the same as "Bursitis," i.e. M75.5_, which has apparently not been rejected by insurers.  "Tendinopathy" in most Orthopedic Surgeon's "language" would indicate/imply some degree of wearing out/damage/tear of the tendon, in addition to whatever inflammation (Tendonitis) may be present.  If there is documented evidence anywhere of Rotator Cuff Tear (MRI or Surgical Report, etc.), then I would recommend using the Tear Codes, M75.11 _ or M75.12 _.  If it is tendinous "Degeneration" without evidence of a tear, then M75.8 _ would be the best choice.  I would recommend clarification from your physician as to what he means.

Sincerely submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------

